#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Verhuurprogramma

## Controller

Voor de implementatie bij een bedrijf en de keuze tussen de paketten ben ik op zoek naar gebruikers ervaringen. En er zijn vast wel mensen hier die misschien deze gebruiken. 
Het gaat hier alleen om ondergenoemde paketten en niet om MS Word/ Excel etc etc.

Het gaat om:

AG&P Verhuur
http://www.agp.nl/verhuur/index.htm

of 

CMS Rent+ Sono
http://www.rentplus.be/multi/default...group=rentplus

en natuurlijk wie gebruikt het van jullie?

en hoe is de performance van de software?

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Zit een beetje met hetzelfde probleem. Wij twijfelen nog tussen RMS en Rent+.
Van Rent+ hebben we een presentatie gekregen, was hier op zich wel van onder de indruk. Mensen weten heel goed hoe onze branche in elkaar zit (tijdens het laden nog een telefoontje of je 2 zendertjes extra wil meenemen), en de software is daar goed op voorbereid.

Wel moet ik zeggen dat ik het gebruik van Rent verre van intuitief vind. Bij RMS wist ik gelijk hoe ik moest beginnen, verhuurvoorraad aanpassen, pakketten samenstellen, offertes maken etc.
Bij Rent+ had ik presentatie ook echt nodig.

Over AG&P kan ik je niets vertellen, maar hoop dat je hier toch iets aan gehad hebt.
***edit*** Als hun website al niet fatsoenlijk werkt... ***edit***

----------


## Juce

wij werken met rent +.
Werkt wel goed en is een heel uitgebreid programma, alleen is het zoals Daan al zei niet echt ingrijpbaar.

Juce

----------


## AJB

Lichtpunt Groningen werkt met RMS. Misschien kun je hen eens mailen om een paar gebruikerservaringen (ik neem aan dat je serieuze feedback wilt namelijk)

hans@lichtpunt.nl (hoofd verhuur en dus veer werkzaam in RMS)
bob@lichtpunt.nl (medewerker verkoop, maakt veel offerte's in RMS)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En als je naar de prijs kijkt, kun je beter RMS kopen..Rent+ is in de basis uitvoering alleen al bijna 5* zo duur...En om het dan naar je zin te hebben komt er nog het een en ander bij....En dat moet je erbij kopen...Met de extra uitbreidingen is RMS zelfs nog goedkoper en tot nu toe werkt RMS bij ons goed...

----------


## Kevin_DM

Ik gebruik zelf RMS, en op Stageco wordt dit ook gebruikt. Hier hebben ze dit weliswaar volledig aangepast, waarbij dit gekoppeld is aan autocad om zo adh van plannen meteen een laadlijst op te maken in RMS, en daarbij is dit nog, via internet, gekoppeld tussen de verschillende internationale vestigingen, en dit is toch nog steeds betrouwbaar (geen noemenswaardige fouten, duidelijk, overzichtelijk en zoals al gezegd vooral gemakkelijk in gebruik).

----------


## DidierB

Misschien een wat laattijdige reactie, maar wij hebben niks dan problemen gekend met Rent+ Sono. Vooral in de effectieve bonnen liep er heel veel fout zoals kortingen van 0 procent met dan een bedrag achter en van die dingen. Dan krijg je vaak telefoontjes van klanten die om uitleg vragen, enerzijds "en waarom hebben wij geen korting?" en anderzijds "waarom krijg ik korting". Nummering van herstelbonnen loopt ook in het honderd, durft wel eens vanaf nul opnieuw te beginnen. Zo zijn er veel dingen die ik kan opsommen, wie er echt in geïnteresseerd is stuurt maar een mailtje. En we hebben nooit een oplossing gekregen hiervoor, maar de factuur van het onderhoudscontract werd wel keurig op tijd verstuurd... 1 woord: maffia.

Momenteel zijn we wat aan het proefdraaien met RMS, maar echt overtuigend kan ik het toch niet echt noemen. Als de demo al door z'n knieën gaat...

DUS nog steeds op zoek naar een degelijk verhuurprogramma. Als er iemand nog andere programma's kent: laat maar komen!


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> DUS nog steeds op zoek naar een degelijk verhuurprogramma. Als er iemand nog andere programma's kent: laat maar komen!



Bij Flashlight hebben ze in de loop van de afgelopen 15-20 jaar geloof ik nu het 5e pakket in gebruik genomen. (Kost een paar (?) centen, en dan heb je nog steeds niks). 
Focus flikte iets soortgelijks naar ik meen. Ze begonnen daar ooit met een pakket dat voor de logistieke efficientie van volle en lege aardappelkratten was geschreven.  :Big Grin: 
Wat ze beiden nooit wilden proberen was RMS. Deed het bij ons destijds prima, en ik hoor er nog altijd meer +-en dan --en over.
Ik RaadMooiStan an!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Inmiddels iets meer ervaring met RMS...

We hebben nog wel wat opstartproblemen, maar ik neem aan dat dat tot dusver aan ons zelf te danken is.

Heel groot nadeel tot nu toe vind ik de belabberde service. Je kan ze bellen, maar de mensen die iets van RMS afweten zijn altijd "net even weg" of "in bespreking". Uiteraard wordt er altijd beloofd dat er terug gebeld wordt, maar dat is nog niet gebeurt.
Ook mailtjes moet je soms meerdere malen sturen voor je eindelijk antwoord krijgt. En dat terwijl je van een ICT-bedrijf wel zou mogen verwachten dat ze hier snel mee zijn...

----------


## Rock On

Wij gebruiken Rent+, ik vind het een weinig flexibel programma. 
Klein voorbeeld: ALs je een heel artikel uit de verhuur haalt kun je NIET de code uit de database verwiederen omdat er altijd verwijzingen blijven vestaan naar bonnen in het verleden. Het enige wat je kunt doen is het aantal op "nul" stellen, maar na een paar jaar is de lijst toch een behoorlijk end langer geworden. 
Wij hebben verder GEEN problemen met kortingen enzo, wel loopt af en toe de database kompleet vast. Niet handig!

Succes met je keuze, zou ik zeggen.  :Frown:

----------


## DidierB

dat probleem met die artikelen verwijderen hebben wij ook gehad. De enige oplossing die CMS hiervoor aanrijkt is dat zij zelf inloggen op jouw systeem en zelf handmatig dit eruit flikkeren. Het passwoord om dit zelf te kunnen doen willen ze natuurlijk niet vrijgeven...


Mvg,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Na een beetje mopperen heb ik de betreffende persoon toch te spreken gehad (via mobiel), dus misschien valt het opzich nog mee. De grote problemen zijn nu in ieder geval wel opgelost, dus het wordt allemaal steeds leuker!

----------


## DidierB

Ondertussen weer een programma ontdekt, nl "hiretrack eclipse". Meer info op www.hiretrack.com.

Binnenkort gaan we proefdraaien, dus ik houd jullie op de hoogte.


Mvg,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## BvE

Hee, Ag&p, daar heeft een kennis laatst een programma voor gemaakt. Heeft het mij ook laten zien. Is een erg overzichtelijk programma, niet echt moeilijk te begrijpen. Dus, vraag er eens om bij Ag&P

----------


## CyberNBD

Ben eens wat aan het stoeien geweest met RMS, maar ik kom toch een paar erg vreemde dingen tegen, zeker bij het inhuur deel.
Zo plan ik 8 van de 12 mac 600's in en huur er nog eens 12 bij, voor dezelfde periode, de soft zegt dan dat ik er 31 beschikbaar heb  :Big Grin: 
Verder plan ik 8 mac 300 in waarvan ik er geen zelf heb, en volgens de soft heb ik hier geen tekort....
Als ik van de 600's er dan weer 8 inplan blijk ik daar een tekort van te hebben, terwijl ik er toch echt 12 bijhuur.  Ik weet 't niet maar in het inhuur deel zit toch echt wat fout [ :Embarrassment: )], en dat mocht van mij ook wat uitgebreider.

----------


## twies

Hoi,

Heeft er al een verhuurder wat meer met de applicatie turbocash gedaan ? http://www.turbocash.nl/
Ik heb het pas een paar dagen en het ziet er goed uit alleen vroeg me dus af of er iemand al wat verder mee was met deze materie en wellicht al wat aanpassingen naar verhuur had gedaan.  Persoonlijk vind ik administratie software nou juist iets om toch liefst opensource te houden. Zijn er ook andere goede opensource pakken voor de branche ?
gr,
Tomás
http://www.microrental.nl

----------


## CKrent

Hallo Tomas,

Ik ken het product niet, maar zo op het eerste zicht en volgens de info die je vindt op hun website, kan je je voorraad alleen maar beheren als het om verkoopartikelen gaat.  Verhuur ligt toch vaak veel moeilijker omdat die voorraad niet echt weg is en in normale omstandigheden ook weer terugkomt.  Wij zitten toch wel in een speciaal wereldje en ik denk dat enkel de gespecialiseerde software pakketten hiervoor in aanmerking komen.  
Tenzij je natuurlijk alleen maar op zoek bent naar een pakketje om facturen te maken, zonder je daarbij zorgen te maken om je voorraadbeheer.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Even n flinke kick, en n vraagje van mij:

Zijn er ook programmas die betaalbaar zijn (+/- 650 excl.) voor de kleinere 
bedrijfjes?

Wat ik graag wil kunnen met het progje:
-Offertes maken
-Facturen maken
-Voorraad beheer/verhuur enz enz
-Evt. inhuurmogelijkheden weergeven

Boekhouding enz. hoeft niet met dit programma. Gewoon een soort van simpel plannigs en verhuur programma. We verliezen hier door drukte soms het overzicht, en met zo'n programma kunnen er dan toch prijzen doorgegeven worden als ikzelf op pad ben.

Ook wil ik zelf wat meer overzicht hebben in wat er binnen het bedrijf gebeurd.

We doen het nu met Excel maar dat is drama......
Daarbij komt ook nog dat ik niet zo'n computerheld ben.

----------


## djjef

Is dit pakket niks voor je,

Visual Verhuur http://www.visualsystems.nl/800x600/...ur/verhuur.htm

Groetjes Jeff

----------


## Stevie

Kan er mij iemand de website doorgeven voor het RMS programma?  Heb al zitten googelen maar kan er niets over terugvinden!

----------


## DeMennooos

www.rmsplanning.com

----------


## sound73

> Is dit pakket niks voor je,
> 
> Visual Verhuur http://www.visualsystems.nl/800x600/...ur/verhuur.htm
> 
> Groetjes Jeff



Dit programma kost 2500,00

aangezien dit onderwerp al een tijdje niet behandeld is, is het misschien zinvol om opnieuw te kijken naar betaalbare verhuur beheer programma's.
Wie weet ze?

----------


## ralph

Wij maken gebruik van RMS, functioneert prima. Uiteraard zijn er wel wensen, maar voor dit moment zeer content met RMS.

Is niet het nieuwste programma, wel een stuk software dat zich bewezen heeft qua stabiliteit...

----------


## Controller

De keuze bij dat bedrijf is gekozen voor AG&P en draait nu bijna 3 jaar al  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jans

Wij maken ook gebruik van RMS en ik moet zeggen dat ik er niet helemaal tevreden mee ben.
Ben ook al met een demo van RMS 25 bezig geweest maar deze is al een paar keer vastgelopen.
Ben benieuwd naar gebruikerservaringen met AGP.

----------


## ocramarco

Waar ik werk maakte ook gebruik van RMS, alleen ze beloofde steeds nieuwe versie en een .net versie, die kwam er steeds niet.
Ook hebben wij veel problemen gehad omdat het programma zijn database relaties een beetje kwijt was oftewel we kwamen niet uit met tekorten, in uit checken etc. Op gegeven moment bleef hij vastlopen en was je ineens een offerte van 25000 euro kwijt en kon je weer opnieuw beginnen .. en support van RMS was zeer en zeer slecht.

Al met al ben heel erg blij dat we overgestapt zijn.
We zijn nu sinds januari over gestapt naar easyjob, veel mogelijkheden, hele goede support, werk prima met profit (adminstratie) opzich is het wel betaalbaar, vind het in ieder geval niet overdreven duur.

_edit: link_

----------


## Controller

Het bedrijf waar ik het netwerk van beheer draait dus op AGP, is er een koppeling gelegd tussen AGP en Exact Globe 2003.

Vanaf dat moment werkt iedereen inclusief de administratie in AGP, de boekingen wordt automatisch overgezet naar Exact.

Binnekort zal daar een e-banking module bijkomen in Exact zodat de betaling online automatisch verwerkt worden binnen Exact en vind er dan een terugkoppeling naar AGP.

Nadeel van AGP blijf ik vinden is dat het niet als Service kan draaien op een Windows server.
De server van AGP draait als desktop applicatie op de server. Welgeteld op dit moment 6 stuks en 1 menu. Dit houd in dat security technisch het wat minder loopt, ook als je een reboot wil geven zal je eerst in moeten loggen op de server en AGP uitzetten. Zelfde geldt voor het starten. 

Het programma gebruikt 8 shares op de server, daarnaast moet er op de client een aantal aanpassingen gedaan worden op de Windows omgeving en moet de gebruiken wat hogere rechten hebben.

Al met al aan de client kan is het wennen natuurlijk en is de support ook in order.

Op de beheertechnische kant vind ik het toch enigzins minder, zeker gezien men na zoveel jaar nog niet het programma als service heeft geschreven, en dan er tig shares nodig zijn.

----------


## DidierB

na heel veel teleurstellende demo's, weinig positieve commentaren van andere gebruikers en zeeer heel veel bezoekjes bij collega's om eens "hands on" te testen op volledige versies hebben we uiteindelijk besloten om een software pakket op maat te laten maken. Op zich geen wonder daar we al op een boekhoudprogramma draaiden dat op maat gemaakt werd en dat deze nu in 1 module geïntegreerd zitten. Factureren met 2 drukken op de knop dus. Binnen afzienbare termijn zou daar nog een stuk bijkomen voor onze verkoopsafdeling wat de boel nog eens vergemakkelijkt.

Software op maat laten maken kost hopen geld (en ik laat me er niet over uit hoeveel juist dus vraag het niet eens) maar dan heb je ook wel exact wat je moet hebben. De support is goed en over het algemeen zeer snel (en anders gewoon snel) en het programma draait stabiel, snel en is eenvoudig in gebruik. Wij draaien er nu een jaar op maar starten Rent+ nog dagelijks op als archief. Dwz dat de opstarttijd van Rent+ ondertussen nog maar 15 minuten bedraagt ipv 45 a 60 minuten: we worden er dus nog dagelijks op gewezen hoe blij we eigenlijk zijn dat we van die rotzooi af zijn.

Voor eventuele geïnteresseerden (in België): Servico Computer Systems heeft ondertussen aanzienlijk wat inzicht in de specifieke behoeften van de entertainment industrie op het gebied van logistieke software.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## soundtech

Met welke software houden jullie je planning omtrend de apparatuur bij en is hier een goedkoop of gratis oplossing voor die een beetje te vergelijken is met rmsplanning?

thanks

----------


## Poelmans

bedoel je met planning onderhoud en dergelijke?

Heb nu niet bepaald weet van een bepaald software pakket, maar je kan daar zelf gemakkelijk databasejes voor maken in access.

----------


## soundtech

Nee bedoel meer voor de verhuur waar waarneer de apparatuur weg is en zo

----------


## shure-fan

kun je ook gewoon in een progje binnen het office pakket voor gebruiken lijkt mij

----------


## Funkmaster

met excell en acces lukt dit meer dan goed. Moet je er wel een beetje mee kunnen werken, maar dat moet je met andere software ook natuurlijk.

----------


## vasco

Ik gebruik gewoon Microsoft Outlook uit de office suite hiervoor.

Heb onder mijn persoonlijke mappen gewoon een agenda met de naam apparatuur aangemaakt. Werkt voor mij prima maar denk dat dit alleen voor een groot (verhuur)bedrijf niet echt functioneel is.

----------


## peentje

even weer een schop omhoog.

Ikzelf werk sinds een jaar met visual verhuur. Op wat kleine storende onhandigheden na is het een goed programma en betaalbaar. Het is daarnaast goed gekoppeld aan snelstart voor de boekhouding.
Waar werken jullie momenteel mee?

----------


## Gast1401081

ik ben aan het uitzoeken hoe een FileMaker standaard applicatie om te bouwen is naar een complete volwaardige set-up. 
Die dan weer standaard voor alle soorten bedrijven kan gaan worden, want iedereen heeft wel ergens een pool met spullen die zwerft, onderhouden moet worden, en afschrijft.  
(dus inclusief barcode-reader, stock-locatie/klantlocatie, reparatiekosten, etc etc.)

----------


## NesCio01

@peentje
Voor verhuur geen aparte applicatie.
Verder alle lof voor Snelstart

grtz

----------


## djproffi

Wij zijn ook bezig met nieuwe software, wellicht voor anderen ook interessant: Visual systems. werkt icm. bijvoorbeeld snelstart.
Zelf overigens nog geen praktijkervaringen mee

----------


## renevanh

Wij zijn bezig met de ontwikkeling van een geheel nieuw pakket. Het gaat niet heel snel, maar vordert gestaag.

Hopelijk kunnen we over een paar maanden een demo/beta vrijgeven.

{EDIT}
Overigens gaat het hier wat betreft versie 1.0 om een beperkt ERP systeem, in eerste instantie zonder financiele module. Puur gericht op het maken van offertes, paklijsten en facturen aan de hand van artikelen die in het systeem ingevoerd zijn.

----------


## peentje

Voor de standaard boekhouding is Snelstart een perfect pakket, volledig aan te passen aan de behoefte, de kosten zijn afhankelijk van de rechten die je koopt.
Visual verhuur is van Visual Systems, een mooi programma maar zonder af en toe wat uitleg is het best wel lastig om je draai te vinden. Heb het nu goed onder controle, openstaande facturen worden verder afgehandeld door snelstart. 

Voor alles geldt, het kost je zeker een jaar om alles onder controle te krijgen en naar je zin af te richten. Daarnaast zul je je ook aan moeten passen aan het programma, hoe vervelend je het ook vindt.
Je hebt je programma niet binnen een paar weken echt in de vingers, ook niet als je het zelf bouwt.

Heb je vragen over visual verhuur, laat het maar weten

----------


## NesCio01

@Peentje

Ik ken Visual Systems niet, dat even voorop,
maar wat kan/doet dit meer dan Snelstart.

Als ik de {edit} van Rene lees, dan weet ik dat 
offerten, paklijsten en facturen n.a.v. ingevoerde 
artikelcodes in Snelstart nl. ook erg goed gaat.
Zelfs inlezen van bankafschriften en geautomatiseerd
boeken zou evt. moeten kunnen.

Ben gewoon ff benieuwd,

tnx.


grtz

----------


## chippie

Dat vehuur programma van Visual Systems is ook niet goedkoop.......en mogelijkheden valt dan nog af te wachten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ben van mening dat mn boekhouding en mn voorraadsysteem / verhuurprogramma gescheiden dienen te zijn. 
Personeel heeft geen donder te maken met mijn andere takken van sport, en de omzetten daarin, etc.etc. en moeten gewoon de kasten en kabels de deur uitdoen tegen een verantwoorde prijs. 

En de boekhouder heeft weer geen zak te maken met het aantal mikes dat in een kist gaan, of het aantal speakers in de vrachtwagen. 

Het overkloppen van de verhuur /  verkoop in de boekhouding is dan een halve dag in de maand werk, als het verhuurprogramma met correcte cijfers komt. 
En mocht dat veranderen, dan is dat via de projectadministratie in de boekhouding te verantwoorden.

----------


## chippie

@ **************. juist.

----------


## renevanh

@**************: gelukkig hebben grote ERP pakketten (zoals Navision aka MS Dynamics, SAP, enz) de mogelijkheden om gebruikers toegang tot bepaalde modules te geven... of niet.
Op die manier kunnen de jongens in het magazijn inderdaad niet zien wat jij niet wilt dat ze kunnen zien of wat ze niet nodig hebben.

Helaas hebben de kleinere systemen dat niet, maar aangezien het daar doorgaans om kleinere bedrijven gaat is dat misschien ook helemaal niet nodig.

----------


## chippie

Ja koop SAP= Spanning Angst en Paniek of beter Schept Arbeids Plaatsen....zijn al veel bedrijven die daar spijt van hebben......veel gebakken lucht programma

----------


## Gast1401081

SAP - SystemAgainstPeople. 

Het moet wel leuk blijven, ik heb onlangs de implementatie meegemaakt bij een miljard+ klant van SAP 6, na de 4.7 ( de 5 is overgeslagen). 
Hele volksstammen werden daar gek, voor slechts 40 miljoen aan software.  Maar nu kan een inkoper in America wel zien wat mijn uurtarief voor het zusterbedrijf in Nederland is. 

Ik denk dat een middelgroot verhuurbedrijf het beste rendeert bij een scheiding, en een part-time administrateur die de verhuurfacturen omzet in een boekhouding. 
Is ook makkelijker als controlemogelijkheid.

----------


## michi1989

@ ************** daar heb je wel een beetje gelijk in maar in een groot programma als AG&P kan je verschillende accounts aanmaken. zo kan je bijvoorbeeld het vloer personeel in het magazijn alleen de voorraad, picklisten en planning laten bekijken en het kantoor personeel wel de offertes en andere administratieve zaken laten bekijken
zo kan je wel met 1 programma werken waar je alles mee kan doen en is het toch gescheiden. ik heb een jaar stage gelopen bij een bedrijf waar ze het gebruiken en ik vond het ideaal.

----------


## showband

doe jezelf een lol. Als je de administratie gaat automatiseren.

Doe het in behapbare brokjes. en evolueer naar een totaal systeem.

die erp pakketten die in een keer alle 4, 5, 10, 20 separate administraties vervangen werken niet wanneer je het als een olifant in een bedrijf parachuteert.
Als je voor iets groots gaat kijk dan of het in delen is in te voeren.

oh ja, de kosten van software op bedrijfsgebied zit niet in de aanschaf. Maar in de upgrades en de ondersteuning, en de jaarlijkse licenties en de losse licenties per gebruiker enz. Je zal verbaast staan dat je met 40 man in een bedrijf akl bijna twee jaarsalarissen per jaar wegdraagt aan het hebben van een ERP pakket. En dan kan het zijn dat ie het niet eens doet!

no shit

en ik heb ze gezien, baan, CIS, exact, sap en ga zo maar door.

----------


## NesCio01

SAP is een perfecte tool voor,
juist managers en economen.
Zij lezen juist datgene wat ze willen lezen en waar
jij uren voor hebt gezweten om het dat pakket in te 
krijgen. 
Pfffff, wat een ongeloofloos onvriendelijk programma zeg.
Het lijkt wel Duits  :Smile: 

@Rene: stel je maakt n.a.v. je artikelnummers in
Snelstart een huur-offerte. Na 2 wijzigingen gaat je klant accoord.
In snelstart zet je de huur-offerte om in een factuur en je laat
50% vooraf betalen.
Vanuit snelstart stuur je een paklijst, gebaseerd op de offerte/factuur
naar het magazijn waar 'de jongens' de gear laden.
De Snelstart paklijst vermeld geen bedragen, geen kortingspercentage, nothing,
enkel de verhuurde gear.

Welke kantoorinfo heeft men dan in het magazijn, dat je niet wilt?

grtz

----------


## jans

Heel belangrijk is het om te weten wat er weg is op een bepaalde dag. Of anders gezegd wat je nog hebt liggen als er voor dezelfde dag nog een aanvraag binnen komt.
Lukt dit in snelstart ook?

----------


## Gast1401081

de dag dat ik er ff niet ben gaat de magazijnmedewerker zelf een paar spullen verhuren, en kan dan meteen de afschrijvingspercentages etc zien. 
Jij praat hier over een 100-personen+ bedrijf, waarschijnlijk, in de 5 tot 20 man lopen die grenzen wat vager. 

Verder hoeft het personeel mijn managementvergoeding niet te zien, het dividend niet te zien, en de afgedragen bTW niet te zien, om maar een paar dwarsstraten te noemen. 

Dus verhuurpakket scheiden van financiële administratie. Of neem een 100.000 euro pakketje.


 Maareh, onthoud dat het allemaal Database ( chain-of-records) zijn, ook SAP. En doe daar je voordeel mee.

----------


## chippie

Maar is er ook een programma voor een klein verhuurbedrijf? Enkel voor verhuur met offerte......

----------


## Gast1401081

> Maar is er ook een programma voor een klein verhuurbedrijf? Enkel voor verhuur met offerte......



dat heet Office, Excel of Acces aan Word koppelen, en klaar is klara.

----------


## moderator

Niemand meer die RMS gebruikt?
Wij wel, best happy mee!

----------


## renevanh

> Maar is er ook een programma voor een klein verhuurbedrijf? Enkel voor verhuur met offerte......



Juist daar zijn wij mee bezig, maar het zal nog even duren...

----------


## peentje

snelstart is een heel prettig verkoop programma, als je rechten gekocht hebt voor meerdere gebruikers, dan kun je per gebruiker aangeven wat ze mogen inzien. heb op die manier jaren gewerkt met snelstart. Je kunt het pakket ook gewoon mee op- of afwaarderen naar behoefte. inderdaad kun je perfect offertes, orderbonnen, paklijsten, en meer aanmaken met alle benodigde gegevens. Wil je weten hoe? Ben na ruim 10 jaar snelstart als verhuurpakket redelijk bekend dus stel je vragen maar.

Visual kan veel beter omgaan met huurplanningen. morgen heb ik geen 20 statieven meer maar overmorgen wel, kunnnen we ze dan nog leveren? Ook zo in te richten dat het magazijn wel in kan voeren wat er uit gaat of teruggekomen is maar niet de factuur aan kan maken.

Visual kun je, net als snelstart, ook als single-user pakket kopen. kost het nog ruim duizend euro, maar het overkloppen van de gegevens naar snelstart kost nu maar een halve minuut per maand. Heb je toch je boekhouder 6 dagen voor niets betaald en je pakket betaald.

Heb visual nu zover afgericht dat ik sneller daarin een offerte gemaakt heb dan in outlook een antwoord getypt. alleen de koppeling naar outlook is nog niet perfect.

in februari ga ik over naar een multi-user omgeving van Visual en kan ik snelstart lekker weer single-user maken dus kostenbesparend.

eenmalige kosten ongeveer 2000 euro. onderhoud ongeveer 350,00 euro per jaar voor beide pakketten samen. inclusief alle updates.

----------


## peentje

voor de kleine bedrijven waar alles nog overzichtelijk is, is snelstart een heel goed programma, niet duur en je kunt er alles mee (zie mijn eerdere reactie). je voorraad moet je dan wel in een excelbestandje bijhouden. 

zorg wel voor een boekhouder die ook met snelstart werkt.

----------


## peentje

@ **************, kwestie van inlognamen en bijbehorende toegang geven. Snelstart doet de boekhouding, geldinning, aanmaningen en inkoop. 

Visual doet offertes, facturering maar vooral de voorraadbeheer.
bij een offerte kijkt het niet in de voorraad, zodra ik de offerte overzet in een reservering kijkt het programma of er voldoende beschikbaar is. 

inderdaad ook gescheiden boekhouding, maar wel een prima samenwerking tussen die twee. 

De voordelen ga je echt merken zodra je meerdere jaren met een pakket werkt. dan komen terugkerende klanten boven drijven net als herhaalopdrachten, dan pak je de winst in je investering. Overzicht over eerdere offertes, facturen en genoemde prijzen van de producten. Ook het invoeren van klantgegevens gaat dan stukken sneller. 
Je weet steeds meer van en over je klanten, contactpersonen en alles wat er bij komt kijken. (bijv die extra set speakers met delay die hij vorig jaar erbij huurde staat nu niet op de aanvraag. Is hij het vergeten?)

Het kost je gewoon jaren om je investering terug te verdienen. 

nu nog een koppeling met de telefooncentrale en ik heb alle gegevens in beeld als de klant belt en kan ik hem of haar gelijk bij de (voor)naam noemen  :Smile:

----------


## Bas_straver

Grappig, ik ben ooit lid geworden van dit forum voor precies dezelfde vraag en zie dat de discussie over verhuurprogramma's weer ontstaat. Wij hebben destijds na veel demo's gekozen voor Rentman (http://www.rentman.nl). Anders dan bij visual lag de focus daar niet op materialen maar op projecten. Op een project plan je niet alleen materiaal maar maak je ook personeelfuncties en kun je daarna redelijk makkelijk personeel/freelancers plannen op die functies en offertes/facturen maken. Ik denk dat dit voor onze branche fijner werkt dan de programma's die gebruikt worden voor lange termijn huur van bouwmaterialen. Groot pluspunt vonden wij ook dat het online is en we nu dus onderweg kunnen werken en medewerkers nooit meer hoeven te bellen voor de planning. Daarbij hoeven we ons niet meer druk te maken over backups, het installeren van software of updates.

Omdat het fenomeen online software ons wel aansprak hebben we ook nog gekeken naar RMS-anywhere. Dit zou in de toekomst best een mooi product kunnen worden maar ten tijde van onze demo was het nog erg beperkt qua functies, vond ik de interface erg onlogisch en beviel het werken met code's en mappen van 1 diepte ons totaal niet. 

Nadeel is dat je uiteindelijk na x jaar ook redelijk veel geld naar Utrecht gedragen hebt maar met de tijd die we besparen op het maken van offertes en het exporteren naar onze boekhoudsoftware verdient het zich wel aardig terug. Ander nadeel is dat de offerte templates niet aangepast kunnen worden door ons maar dat deze vanuit Rentman online worden gezet.

Ze zijn pas sinds september live en wij waren het tweede bedrijf dat met de software startte. Af en toe kwamen we dus nog wel wat issues tegen maar de support is goed (binnen een dag antwoord, problemen meestal binnen een week verholpen) dus dat nemen we dan maar voor lief.

----------


## robin1

Heb een tijdje terug een demo gehad van OakTree Rent.. Ziet er ook goed uit.. http://www.rentalsoftware.eu/oaktree-rent

----------


## peentje

Wij hebben heel lang offertes gemaakt via Snelstart, Dit ging uitstekend maar op een bepaald moment raak je een keer het overzicht kwijt, maar dan heb je het ook al echt druk en kun je het al lang niet meer alleen af.

----------


## renevanh

Sneak preview op ons pakket, code naam 'Mini-erp'.



Je ziet een basale structuur van het programma en een overzichtje zoals in dit geval het materiaalbeheer er nu uitziet.
Er moet nog veel gebeuren qua design (o.a. knoppen, menu's, kleuren) maar het geeft wel een beeld van de functionaliteiten en mogelijkheden die wij willen bieden.

Links is een dynamische boomstructuur te zien die geheel 'on the fly' aangepast kan worden, inclusief verslepen van categorieën. De tabel wordt geheel dynamisch gegenereerd vanuit de database en heeft de mogelijkheden om direct artikelen toe te voegen of te verwijderen.
Het is eenvoudig mogelijk om de artikelen aan te passen door simpelweg op het betreffende veld te dubbelklikken en de data te wijzigingen. Bij een druk op ENTER of elders op de pagina klikken wordt dit direct opgeslagen zonder extra benodigde acties. Hierdoor kan bovendien heel snel gewerkt worden want alle database acties gebeuren achter de schermen (AJAX) waardoor het verversen van de pagina niet nodig is.

Mini-erp is een SaaS product en is voor alle gebruikers dus vanaf alle locaties met een internetverbinding te gebruiken. Tablet en Smartphone worden in principe ondersteund waardoor je altijd en overal snel bij je bedrijf kan.
In ieder geval zullen materiaal- en setbeheer, materiaalplanning, crewplanning, productie informatie en relatiebeheer onderdeel zijn van mini-erp, inclusief het snel genereren van paklijsten, offertes en facturen.

Mini-erp is nog lang niet af maar aangezien er nu heel wat ingewikkeld werk gedaan is wat hergebruikt kan worden in andere onderdelen zal de ontwikkeling nu wel gaan opschieten.

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

We hebben vorig jaar het RMS pakket aangeschaft. Hier zijn we erg snel op terug gekomen: De interface is niet gebruiksvriendelijk, de support is erg traag en zo kunnen we nog wel even doorgaan. 

Na wat leeswerk op internet hebben we via de site van Rentman een demo aangevraagd en binnen 1 uur hadden we al toegang tot onze eigen demo versie. Na een paar dagen van testen heeft een van de Rentman medewerkers een nette en duidelijke presentatie op lokatie gegeven over Rentman en hebben we meteen besloten om Rentman aan te schaffen. 
Erg plezierig is de gebruiksvriendelijkheid van de software, de mate van snelle communicatie met Rentman, de maandelijkse kosten en de online opslag van de gegevens.

Ook staat Rentman open voor tips en verbeteringen van het pakket beter af te stemmen op de wens van de klant. Een groot compliment aldus ons.

Zodra we meer ervaring hebben met Rentman zullen we dit tzt posten.

----------


## karel

Voor een echt goedkoop pakket is er i-Modulas, een on-line pakket voor een heeeeeel acceptabel bedrag;
http://www.i-modulas.nl/index.html 

Daarnaast heb je natuurlijk ook nog de openspreid programma's, deze worden vaak erg onderschat.
Iemand ervaring mee?

----------

